
Swiss Propaganda Watch: Covid-19 - atomashpolskiy
https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on-covid-19/
======
amai
This website is written by anonymous authors who are known for spreading FUD.
More about them here:
[https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Swiss_Propaganda_Researc...](https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Swiss_Propaganda_Research)

~~~
elboulangero
I don't read German, do you have another reference in English?

Personally I find this website quite good, I would recommend it to anyone
whose genuinely interested in the covid-19 phenomenon (among other sites).

The site is a collection of links mostly.

It doesn't pretend to give you an objective view of the covid-19, quite the
opposite, in fact it collects every possible information that suggests that
covid-19 is much less dangerous than the mainstream media pretends it is.

The site seems to be just a curated list of links and a short summary that
supports this point of view. It's updated daily.

There's a lot of interesting information, it's definitely welcome for those
who are curious about the covid-19 phenomenon.

Also, I don't think you can call it FUD. If you want FUD on covid-19, there's
plenty in the mainstream news, no need to search further.

